# Free wifi finder app recommendations??



## dbirchum (Mar 3, 2010)

I am looking for a good FREE wifi finder app that works in Canada (I mean, I am willing to pay for a good app, but I want one that searches your area for free wifi spots).

I downloaded two free ones for the iTunes store, but they didn't work in my location. 

Anyone have any suggestions of free or paid wifi finder apps that work in Canada? Thanks!


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

I just LOVE WifiTrak and I'm in Ottawa.  

***Edit shoot, I can't find it in the App Store anymore!


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

yollim said:


> I just LOVE WifiTrak and I'm in Ottawa.
> 
> ***Edit shoot, I can't find it in the App Store anymore!


you won't. Apple deleted a bunch of wifi apps for using unpublished APIs.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

MomentsofSanity said:


> you won't. Apple deleted a bunch of wifi apps for using unpublished APIs.


Shoot! I just have the Touch but will be getting an iPhone when my contract ends in July. Guess I won't be able to load WifiTrak to the iPhone from my existing iTunes account, right?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

How about eWIFI by eFusion. It's free and works for me.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Aurora said:


> How about eWIFI by eFusion. It's free and works for me.


Because it was pulled from the store just like WiFiTrak. Man, all the good ones are getting shut out! 

eWiFi Rejected And Pulled From App Store - eFUSION


----------



## dbirchum (Mar 3, 2010)

That is horrible news. Sounds like some of the decent wifi finders eventually get pulled from the app store!

What is everyone else using? Any suggestions?

Anyone use wifi fo fum?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

dbirchum said:


> That is horrible news. Sounds like some of the decent wifi finders eventually get pulled from the app store!
> 
> What is everyone else using? Any suggestions?
> 
> Anyone use wifi fo fum?


Yet another that got axed. Here's some of the ones pulled.

WiFiTrack, WiFiFoFum, yFy Network Finder, WiFi Get, WiFi-Where, eWifi, and WiFi Analyzer.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Is there anything left worth using?


----------



## dbirchum (Mar 3, 2010)

Yikes. There can't be any wifi finders left in the app store??

I heard on a podcast a little while ago that wifi fi fum was decent.

So what happens if you bought one of these apps when it was still allowed in the app store? Just because it gets yanked from the app store, does that mean it can't be used??

Regardless, I would like to have a good wifi finder!


----------



## dbirchum (Mar 3, 2010)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Yet another that got axed. Here's some of the ones pulled.
> 
> WiFiTrack, WiFiFoFum, yFy Network Finder, WiFi Get, WiFi-Where, eWifi, and WiFi Analyzer.


Are these yanked from the US iTunes store too? I would assume...


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

dbirchum said:


> Are these yanked from the US iTunes store too? I would assume...


Yeah gone entirely. Speaks volumes to the app approval process. Some really good apps were declined on submission in the past and yet these and the "porn" apps they have been rampaging against get through to have to be taken out later.


----------



## dbirchum (Mar 3, 2010)

So is ewifi gone now too???

Darn. I read that it was decent.

Does anyone have a good suggestion for one of these apps that works now??? If so, please let me know so I can download it before it gets removed...

Thanks!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Can someone tell me what is the point of these wifi finder apps?

Is it better then opening preferences and selecting wifi?

I must be missing something here...


----------

